# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  TURIZMI - Shqipëria në sytë e vizitorëve

## sirena_adria

Sa shumë për të  mësuar e zbuluar nga Shqipëria Jonë -  Histori & Bukuri Natyrore, Traditë & Identitet, Folklor & Kulture !

----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria

*Faqja e njohur e Guidave Turistike:* *Cilat janë Plazhet më të Mira Shqiptare që duhen vizituar këtë verë*

Artikulli shoqeruar me Foto ne linkun:   http://www.gazetadita.al/faqja-e-njo...uhen-vizituar/


Faqa e njohur Family Destinations Guide ka folur për plazhet e vendit tonë duke theksuar se Shqipëria është një vend i mrekullueshëm dhe i pasur historikisht në Evropën Juglindore.

Ky vend i ngjashëm me parajsën e vendeve si Greqia dhe Italia fqinje, është i njohur për vendet e tij arkeologjike, kështjellat e mrekullueshme dhe plazhet e pacenuara.

Plazhet e Shqipërisë janë të mrekullueshme me pamje mahnitëse dhe ujin e kristaltë.

Për t’ju ndihmuar të planifikoni pushimet perfekte të plotësuara për dëshirat tuaja, është bërë një listë më poshtë të plazheve më të mira në Shqipëri.

Faqa e nis me Sarandën dhe plazhin e pasqyrave.


*1. Plazhi Pasqyrë – Sarandë*

Plazhi i pasqyrave është më i preferuari që përmban shumë restorante aty pranë që janë të përballueshëm dhe ofron një ambient të përsosur mesdhetar.

*2. Ksamil Beach — Saranda*

Plazhi Ksamil është një nga plazhet më të mirë në të gjithë Evropën . Ajo përmban ujë kristal, një bregdet piktoresk me rërë të bardhë dhe pamje mahnitëse.

*3. Dhërmi Beach — Himarë*

Plazhi Dhërmi, afërsisht 1 km i gjatë, është një vijë bregdetare simpatike që përmban një vijë bregdetare me guralecë dhe ujë të pastër blu.

*4. Plazhi i Borshit*

Plazhi i Borshit, që shtrihet në 7 km, është vija bregdetare më e gjatë në Shqipëri. Ajo përmban pamje të pafund të detit Jon.

*5.  Gjipe Beach — Himarë*

Plazhi i Gjipe është një vijë bregdetare e vogël, por e bukur, ideale për plazhet aventureske.

*6. Plazhi Golem*

Plazhi Golem është një nga plazhet më të njohura në Shqipëri dhe vija e dytë më e madhe bregdetare në vend. Ajo ka një formë gjysmëhëne dhe përmban sfonde të gjelbërimit të harlisur dhe një vijë bregdetare me rërë të bardhë.

*7. Orikum Beach — Vlorë*

Plazhi Orikum është një vijë e bukur bregdetare që përmban ujë të kristaltë dhe bregdet zhavorri. Isshtë një preferuar nga vendasit dhe turistët për not dhe shëtitje me varkë për shkak të ujit të pastër.

*8. Jali Beach — Himarë*

Plazhi Jali ka dy emra të tjerë, Jala Beach dhe Jalë Beach. Është një nga plazhet më të bukura në vend, që përmban ujë kristal, që tërheq mysafirë nga pjesë të ndryshme të botës.

*9. Palasa Beach — Himarë*

Plazhi Palasa, i njohur gjithashtu si Plazhi Palase, është i bukur dhe ka ujë blu të gazuar dhe një vijë bregdetare që është një përzierje e rërës së bardhë dhe zhavorrit.

*10. Buneci Beach — Himarë*

Plazhi Buneci, i njohur ndryshe si Plazhi Bunec, është një vijë bregdetare e paprishur, fantastike për ata që kërkojnë një atmosferë më të qetë.

*11. Plazhi i Lukovës – Lukovë*

Plazhi i Lukovës është i vogël në përmasa, por plot mundësi argëtimi. Ka një sfond të pasur me gjelbërim dhe ujë bruz.

*12. Livadhi Beach — Himarë*

Plazhi Livadhi përmban një vijë bregdetare me gurë të bardhë, sfonde mahnitëse malore dhe ujë si pishinë.

*13. Drymades Beach — Himarë*

Plazhi i Drymades është një vijë bregdetare me një vlerësim të lartë dhe një nga më të mirat që Shqipëria ka për të ofruar. Ka dy seksione, të ndara nga formacione shkëmbore.

*14. Plazhi Narta – Vlorë*

Plazhi Narta, i gjetur brenda Lagunës së Narta, është simpatik dhe përmban ujë të qetë dhe të butë me pak ose pa dallgë.

*15.  Plazhi Mango – Sarandë*

Plazhi Mango, i njohur nga vendasit si Plazhi Mango, është një vijë bregdetare e gjallë dhe e gjallë me shumë hotele dhe bare në plazh.

*16. Potami Beach — Himarë*

Plazhi Potami, i gjetur në skajin verior të Gjirit të Himarës, është një nga plazhet më të mëdha në zonë.

*17. Llamani Beach — Himarë*

Plazhi i Llamanit është një thesar i fshehur i futur mes maleve dhe detit.


e.sh/Dita    -     http://www.gazetadita.al/faqja-e-njo...uhen-vizituar/

----------

*Neteorm* (19-07-2021)

----------


## sirena_adria

Tourist Guide of TIRANA, ALBANIA (The Most UNDER-RATED City in Europe) Our New Favourite City 🇦🇱

Mbresa nga Tirana  - Turistë nga Irlanda   ( 2021 )

----------


## sirena_adria

* Tirana në sytë e turistëve* 

https://tiranapost.al/qyteti/foto-ti...isteve-i501386   -  *Artikulli shoqëruar me Foto.* 


Tirana duket një metropol krejt i zakontë për banorët që rutina e përditshme i gjen tek rendin përgjatë rrugicave të saj, por një kryeqytet grishës me një të shkuar joshëse në sytë e turistëve të huaj që zgjedhin ta vizitojnë atë.

Nëse njëherë e një kohë ajo ishte emblemë e kaosit urbanistik post-komunist, sot duket krejt ndryshe me banesat otomane e ndërtesat staliniste që herë-herë kanë shërbyer si kanavacë për t’i dhënë ngjyra dhe nuanca të reja asaj.

Një guidë turistike përmes Tiranës nis në vendtakimin më të famshëm, tek monumenti i Skënderbeut, ai i cili në sytë e turistëve shërben si qendra e referimit për Shqipërinë dhe historinë e popullit tonë e nga aty, ku Tirana është e rrethuar me pika të shumta turistike.

Një grup turistësh, kryesisht belgë, polakë dhe italianë marrin rrugën drejt Muzeut Historik Kombëtar. I ndërtuar në dekadën e fundit të regjimit komunist, ai është një ndër atraksionet më të vizituara në Tiranë i ndjekur nga Bunk’Art 2, një muzeum i ri që ndodhet pranë Ministrisë së Brendshme.

Nëse dikur ai shërbente si një bunkier antiatomik i qeverisë, sot është provë e ditëve të ethshme ku çdo gjë në brendësi të tij të flet pa zë për diktaturën që zgjati për gjysmë shekulli.

“Është interesante se si një vend i tillë është mbajtur aq i fshehtë nga njerëzit. Nuk e kisha menduar ndonjëherë që historinë e Shqipërisë do e mësoja në një mënyrë të tillë, në këtë muze që është kaq ndryshe nga çdo vend i botës.

Shqipëria ka një të kaluar të vështirë gjë që ndihet sapo futesh në brendësi të këtij muzeu, por është kaq e bukur të shohësh se si një popull i vogël, me një të kaluar kaq të madhe historike, ka gjetur rrugën gradualisht drejt dritës dhe sot është një vend shumë i bukur turistik, me njerëz të thjeshtë që kanë zemër të madhe.”-tha për gazetën “SI” Violette, një turiste belge e cila kishte dy ditë që kishte ardhur në Shqipëri.

Guida, i dërgon mandej turistët përmes pedonales në Kalanë e Tiranës, ajo, e cila, sipas një turisti ngjan me një qytet brenda një kryeqyteti.

“Kjo është një kala fantastike. Ka gjallëri, kafene, shumë ngjyra dhe mbi të gjitha ajo që më pëlqen është një gërshetim i modernes me tradicionalen.

Janë disa dyqane këtu ku mund të gjesh produkte artizanale, gjë që më ka tërhequr vëmendjen.

Nuk e dija se Shqipëria ishte një ndër vendet që shquhej për produktet artizanale por tek kam parë disa prej tyre, kam kuptuar delikatesën dhe detajet me të cilat punojnë shqiptarët. Është shumë impresionuese.”-rrëfen ai më tej .

Duke ndjekur udhën me kalldrëm nga Kalaja e Toptanëve, guida i udhëheq turistët drej “Urës së Tabakëve”, ndërtuar në shekullin e 18, ende po aq stoike, një dëshmi e gjallë e arkitekturës së veçantë.

Turistët nisin procesin e shkrepjes së fotografive, interesohen pastaj fill për çdo detaj rreth saj dhe gati në të ikur, kthehen përsëdyti të shkrepin ndonjë tjetër foto, nga ndonjë tjetër kënd.

Ergys Xhika, guida e këtij grupi, i drejton më tej drejt Pazarit të RI, aty ku që në hyrje të bien në sy fasadat unike, me stil arkitekturor italian por me motive tërësisht shqiptare.

“Tiranën e kam vizituar para disa vitesh. Të jem i siqertë, nuk ishte aq e bukur dhe me ngjyra. Të jepte një ndjesi gri dhe dukej si një gërmadhë që kish’ mbetur nga komunizmi.

Por sot, gjithçka është shumë ndryshe. Nuk e mendova që tranzicioni fizionomik do e pushtonte aq shpejt këtë kryeqytet.

Pazari dikur ishte një rrëmujë ndërsa këtë herë e gjeta shumë të organizuar, me shumë ngjyra, ka ndërtesa të bukura, kafene interesante dhe mbi të gjitha duket se ka ushqime shumë të mira dhe të freskëta. Tirana është e pastër dhe e rregullt por ajo që më pëlqen më shumë është pikërisht fakti se është një kryeqytet ku mund të gjesh ushqim nga të gjitha trevat shqiptare. Gastronomia në Shqipëri është e mrekullueshme.

Më duket sikur këtij vendi i është rikthyer autenciteti por këtë herë, rivendosur akoma dhe më bukur.”-tha një tjetër turist Italian nga po i njëjti grup.

Që kulinaria shqiptare është kthyer në një “atraksion” të radhës për turisët e huaj, e pranon dhe Ergysi duke pohuar se ndër gjithë turistët që ka patur në këto tre vite, të gjithë kanë mbetur të impresionuar nga kuzhina shqiptare.

Këmba-këmbës ata ndjekin njëri-tjetrin drejt “Piramidës” së Tiranës, një simbol i komunizmit në Tiranë që u ka rezituar shumë tentativave të qeverive për ta shkatërruar.

“Unë i kuptoj dhe përpjekjet që janë bërë për ta shkatërruar atë pasi duke qenë se është simbol i një kohe të errët për shumë njerëz, prania e saj u ndërmend kujtime të trishta.

Por, megjithatë e pranoj që ka një stil arkitekturor shumë të veçantë dhe sidomos për kohën kur është ndërtuar, është moderne.

Për turistët si unë që vijnë dhe duan të mësojë më shumë për Shqipërinë këto objekte të mbetura janë shumë të rëndësishme. Ata të lënë shumë të kuptosh për Tiranën dhe ndryshimin e saj ndër vite.

Mendoj që do të ua sugjeroj vizitën në Shqipëri të gjithë miqve të mi. Ia vlen ta vizitosh.”-u shpreh një turiste 27-vjeçare nga Polonia e cila ndër të tjera shtoi se ishte gazetare dhe se pas kthimit në vendin e saj do të shkruante për Shqipërinë.

Guida që zgjat rreth dy orë përgjatë Tiranës finalizohet drejt Ish-Bllokut, aty ku në periudhën e paraluftës ishin përqendruar disa nga vilat më të bukura, ndër të cilat dhe ajo e Enver Hoxhës që e ktheu këtë lagje në rezidencë të vetën dhe të anëtarëve të tjerë të udhëheqjes komuniste.

Kjo lagje për turistët dëshmon ndryshimin ndër vite për të cilin Tirana shquhet, për ta, aty pranëvihen dy kohë krejt paralele, dikur e ndaluar, sot më e gjallë se kurrë tek gëlon nga kafenetë, lokalet luksoze dhe temat e Instagramit.

Nënvizimin për Tiranën tashmë e bëjnë të huajt që në ndryshim nga qytetarët që jetojnë në të, nuk e shohin si një kryeqytet të zakoshëm.

Tirana, nën fokusin e aparatit fotografik të tyre është një kryeqytet me një të shkuar joshëse, ku çdo objekt evokon kujtimet e së kaluarës, e ku çdo dritëhije nuk është kurrë ajo e njëjta si një ditë më parë.



https://tiranapost.al/qyteti/foto-ti...isteve-i501386

----------


## sirena_adria

*Media franceze i bën jehonë Shqipërisë: Zbulimi i “Tajlandës së Vogël”
*
Media franceze ‘France 2’ i ka kushtuar së fundmi një reportazh Shqipërisë, ku e krahason jugun e vendit me një “Tajlandë të vogël”.

*Shkrimi i plotë:
*
Shqipëria është një nga vendet më të vogla në Evropë, por tërheq çdo vit e më shumë turistë. Nga ujërat e kristalta në vendet historike, ky vend ka gjithçka për të joshur.

Kudo që të jeni, deti dhe malet janë në dispozicionin tuaj. Në horizont, kështjella të ngritura. Mirësevini në Shqipëri, një destinacion shumë i arritshëm në Evropë.

Në jug të vendit të mbiquajtur “Tajlanda e vogël” nga vendasit, Ksamili është një plazh është shumë i popullarizuar me turistët e huaj, si disa francezë që kanë ardhur me pushime në një shtëpi idilike prej 80 metrash katrorë me një çmim midis 75 dhe 140 euro për natë, në kulmin e sezonit.

*Më shumë se 6.5 milion turistë në 2019
*
Në vitin 2019, Shqipëria mirëpriti më shumë se 6.5 milionë turistë, gati dyfishi i numrit të 15 viteve më parë. Për t’i akomoduar ata, hotelet po shtohen në Rivierë, me dhoma me 50 euro për natë. Udhëtarët mund të shpëtojnë nga plazhi, për të zbuluar thesare të tjera të vendit si një qytet antik i klasifikuar si një vend i trashëgimisë së UNESCO-s. E mbyllur gjatë dekadave të diktaturës komuniste, Shqipëria po i hapet turizmit vitet e fundit, sepse ky vend ballkanik ka disa nga peizazhet e fundit të pashkelura mesdhetare.


Burimi i Informacionit & Video ne linkun:

https://sot.com.al/aktualitet/media-...-vogel-i458336

----------


## sirena_adria

*France 3: Shqipëria, destinacion pushimesh për t’u zgjedhur
*
*Shqipëria është një destinacion larg turizmit në masë, por që tërheq dashamirësit e peisazheve dhe trashëgimisë së pacënuar, sipas një reportazhi të prezantuar nga France 3.*

Shqipëria është një nga shtetet më të vogla në Evropë. Me vendet e saj ende të pashkelura, ajo ofron mundësi të shumta për amatorët e aventurave në natyrë dhe udhëtarët kuriozë për zbulime.

Në brigjet e lumit Osum, ndodhet Berati, i ashtuquajtur qyteti i një mbi një dritareve, aluzion për grumbullin e shtëpive me gurë të bardhë të vendosura njëra mbi tjetrën.

E listuar si një vend i Trashëgimisë Botërore të UNESCO-s, qendra e tij historike mund të eksplorohet më këmbë.

Nëpërmjet rrugëve me kalldrëm, të stilit bizantin dhe osman, mund të zbulosh hap pas hapi tërë qytetin.

Shumë i çmuar nga shqiptarët dhe turistët, rajoni i Përmetit njihet për burimet e tij me ujë të ngrohtë.

Pushime për t’u çlodhur për disa, paksa më sportive për disa të tjerë. Në programin e tyre, kanioni i Langaricës, që ngrihet në 30-50 metra lartësi dhe ofron pamje të mrekullueshme.

Për të përfituar nga peizazhet, disa turistë zgjedhin të akomodohen në natyrë.

Pas një bllokimi të shkurtër për shkak të krizës shëndetësore, Shqipëria shpreson në rikthimin e tërë turistëve të saj, që ishin rreth 6,5 milionë para pandemisë.


https://gazetamapo.al/france-3-shqip...r-tu-zgjedhur/

----------


## sirena_adria

France 2: Holidays in Albania "a Secret Paradise"

Korrik 2017

----------


## sirena_adria

Albanie : à la Conquête de l'Est - Documentaire

Nëntor 2018

----------


## sirena_adria

Reportazh/ Televizioni "France 2" i fton shikuesit e vet të zbulojnë Shqipërinë

Gusht 2021

----------


## sirena_adria

40 Burimet e Përmetit -  Thesar që kërkon të zbulohet

https://gazetasi.al/40-burimet-e-per...n-te-zbulohet/

----------


## sirena_adria

GAZETARJA E NJOHUR FRANCEZE, E MAHNITUR NGA SHQIPËRIA

*“Një parajsë, që për 5 vite do kthehet në destinacion kryesor”*


Një nga gazetaret më të njohura të turizmit në Francë, Saliha HadjDjilani ka bërë një vizitë katër ditore në Shqipëri.

*Vizita e saj përfshiu Tiranën si dhe rivierën jugore. Për turistët francezë, Shqipëria mbetet ende një vend i pasigurtë, ndërsa Saliha shprehet se sipas bindjes së saj, vendi ynë është një parajsë natyrore me çmime të lira, që në pesë vite e ardhshme do kthehet në destinacion kryesor*:

*Saliha Hadj-Djilani*: T’ju them të drejtën nuk kam dëgjuar fjalë të mira për vendin tuaj para se të vija. Më thonin që nuk ishte një vend i sigurtë, por unë u bëra kurioze dhe vendosa të vij. Kur erdha isha e surprizuar, sepse po ndihesha shumë e sigurtë, si grua e vetme që isha. Keni një pikë të fortë në turizëm që nuk keni mbipopullim turistësh, nga e cila vuajnë vende si Italia ose Spanja. Prandaj, jami e sigurtë që do jetë destinacioni kryesor për shumë njerëz në pesë vitet e ardhshme.

Tirana më pëlqeu shumë me arkitekturën e saj mikse, sheshet e mëdha dhe sidomos muzetë Shtëpia e Gjetheve dhe BunkArt, që e tregonin më qartë historinë e komunizmit.. Ishte një qytet që nuk të mbyste siç është Nju Jorku.

Më pas vizitova pjesën e rivierës së jugut. Më pëlqeu shumë deti i bukur dhe i pastër. Gjithashtu atmosfera festive nëpër klube dhe natyra e njerëzve, që ishte e gëzuar, dukej fiks si në Saint Tropez.

Në Shqipëri mendoj se çmimet dhe ushqimet janë shumë të mira, por edhe akomodomi. Çmime shumë të përballueshme për një francez.

Jeni në të njëjtën ligë te standardet e turizmit me vendet e rajonit si Greqia dhe Kroacia, por ndoshta duhen të rregulloni akomodomin. Duhet të ndërtoni më shumë hotele. Për turistët francezë do ishte parajsë të vinin në Shqipëri ku nuk ka kufizime të rrepta.

*Sipas gazetares franceze, Vendi ynë duhet të përmirësojë imazhin e tij nëpër botë.*

*Saliha Hadj-Djilani*: Nuk do jetë e lehtë t’i bind francezët të vijnë në Shqipëri, sepse nuk e njohin, por unë do ti them që shikoni, isha atje dhe mbijetova. Unë mendoj që vendi juaj duhet të përmirësojë më shumë imazhin. Do të sugjeroja që të keni borde turizmi në vende europiane dhe botërore. Kroacia po bën një punë shumë të mirë në këtë drejtim dhe as ju nuk duhet të mbeteni mbrapa.”

Gazetarja e mirënjohur do të flasë për udhëtimin e saj në Shqipëri në një nga emisionet më të mëdha radiofonike në Francë RMC, që ka audiencë rreth 1 milion njerëz. Gjithashtu ajo ka ftuar në podcastin e saj kryeministrin Rama dhe kryetarin Veliaj, në një bisedë të gjatë për të ardhmen e turizmit shqiptar.


https://konica.al/2021/08/nje-parajs...acion-kryesor/

----------


## sirena_adria

*3 vendet nga ku erdhën më shumë turistë në Shqipëri këtë verë
*
Korriku dhe Gushti kanë shënuar një dyndje të turistëve të huaj përmes charterave në vend, duke tejkaluar ndjeshëm edhe nivelet e parapandemisë.

Krahas hyrjeve të shtetasve të rajonit, që nuk na “braktisën” gjatë pandemisë, në verë janë rikthyer turistët nga vendet e tjera të Europës e më gjerë, ndërsa janë shtuar edhe destinacione të reja.

Shtimi i turistëve është reflektuar dhe në rritjen e ndjeshme të trafikut përmes charterave në Aeroportin e Rinasit. Sipas të dhënave zyrtare nga Tirana International Airport (TIA), në total, pasagjerët që kanë udhëtuar me charter (pa përfshirë Turqinë dhe Egjiptin, ku udhëtojnë shtetas shqiptarë) për periudhën korrik gusht 2021 ishin rreth 174 mijë (vajtje-ardhje), me një rritje prej 15% në krahasim me të njëjtën periudhë të vitit 2019.

Shqipëria u deklarua këtë verë si një vend COVID-free nga ana e qeverisë duke hapur dyert për të gjithë turistët që do të duan ta vizitojnë. Kjo nxiti shtetas nga shtete të ndryshme që të vinin në Shqipëri, duke shmangur në këtë mënyrë kufizimet që mund të hasnin në vende të tjera, sidomos në Europën Perëndimore.

Polakët ishin të parët që konfirmuan rinisjen e fluturimeve charter nga 25 maji. Të dhënat e TIA tregojnë se ata janë grupi më i madh i turistëve që kanë ardhur përmes ajrit, me një rritje të ndjeshme nga 2019-a. Për periudhën korrik-gusht, përmes TIA-s kanë fluturuar rreth 81 mijë pasagjerë me chartera-a të nisura nga qytetet polake, pothuajse në dyfishim në raport me të njëjtën periudhë të 2019-s.

Të dytët janë ukrainasit. Në korrik gusht nga Ukrania në Rinas dhe anasjelltas fluturuan 38.5 mijë pasagjerë, ose 65% më shumë se e njëjta periudhë e para pandemisë.

“Turisti ynë kryesor nëse mënjanojmë pjesën shqipfolëse është ai polak pasi ka pasur shumë rezervime, por edhe Ukraina. Në rajon Kosova është pjesa më e madhe dhe e orinetuar drejt Shqipërisë por vërej se edhe Serbia ka interes të rritur” tha Blerim Norja nga Royal G, një nga hotelet kryesore në Durrës.

Në vend të tretë janë turistët nga Arabia Saudite, pas nisjeve të fluturimeve direkte Rinas-Riyadh. Nga dhe drejt Rinasit fluturuan rreth 9 mijë pasagjerë. “Këtë vit, zhvillim shumë interesant është ai që lidhet me Arabinë Saudite. Këtu ka hyrë me chartera “Flynas”, që nga 15 qershori. Kompania ajrore solli përfaqësues të saj të marketingut, të cilët bënë një “fame trip” në 7 ditë. Filmuan gjithçka, provuan restorante të ndryshme dhe mbetën shumë të kënaqur. Komenti i tyre ishte që nëse klientët tanë do të ndiejnë këtë që ndiejmë ne këtu, do të ketë një turizëm të jashtëzakonshëm. Ky grup ka interes për turizmin e jahteve, pasi i kanë dhe mundësitë. Në krahasim me atë çfarë janë mësuar të paguajnë, ne jemi shumë të lirë si treg” pohoi pak kohe me pare Smerald Bozaxhi, i cili operon ne sektorin e qiradhënies se jahteve.

Nga Gjermania, pasagjerët që udhëtuan me charter u rritën lehë më 2%, në raport me 2019-n, nga Çekia ranë 24%.

Në rënie të ndjeshme ishin shtetasit nga Izraeli.

Në dyfishim ishin rusët, me rreth 7 mijë pasagjerë që fluturuan drejt dhe nga Rinasi. (shih grafikun në fund)

Ndryshe nga 2019-a nuk ka pasur në verën e 2021 chartera nga Danimarka, Sllovenia, Suedia etj.


*Rritet trafiku i pasagjerëve në Rinas*

Korriku dhe Gushti kanë qenë muaj shumë të zënë për aeroportin kryesor në vend, Tirana International Airport (TIA), duke i tejkaluar nivelet e parakrizës për të njëjtën periudhë dhe duke rikuperuar ndjeshëm humbjet e periudhës së pandemisë.

Burime zyrtare të TIA bënë të ditur për “Monitor” se për periudhën korrik-gusht 2021 kanë udhëtuar gjithsej (hyrje-dalje) rreth 983 mijë pasagjerë, me një rritje prej 21.3% në krahasim me të njëjtën periudhë të 2019-s, që deri tani kishte qenë viti më i mirë i turizmit. Ndërsa në raport me korrik-gusht 2020, kur vendi po vuante pasojat e krizës, zgjerimi është 76%.

Vetëm në korrik, trafiku i pasagjerëve ishte 9.6% më i lartë se në të njëjtin muaj 2019 (+70% me 2020-n), ndërsa në gusht rritja ishte më e fortë në gati 32% (+82% me të njëjtin muaj të 2020-s).

Pavarësisht rritjes së ndjeshme të trafikut në korrik e gusht, për 8-mujorin tendenca mbetet në rënie për shkak të ecurisë së dobët për periudhën janar-qershor. Sipas të dhënave të tjera të INSTAT për 6-mujorin e parë, hyrje-daljet e shtetasve të huaj përmes ajrit ranë me 46% në krahasim me të njëjtën periudhë të 2019-s.


https://www.tiranapost.al/sociale/3-...ntentdiscovery

----------


## sirena_adria

*Revista e njohur franceze: Shqipëria, det, diell, dashuri dhe mikpritje*

*Shqipëria ish-komuniste, një xhevahir për t’u zbuluar në Ballkan*

“Bregdet me ujëra të kristalta, turizëm mjekësor dhe dëshmi të diktaturës komuniste: atraksione të panjohura të Shqipërisë”, nis shkrimin revista e njohur franceze, “Petit Futé”, që botimin e radhës ia ka kushtuar vendit tonë.“Shqipëria, një vend mes Italisë dhe Greqisë, ka pasur gjithmonë një shpirt europian. Në 30 vite demokraci, vendi i vogël ish-komunist duket se e ka kapur kohën e humbur dhe kjo vërtetohet kur i afrohesh qendrës së kryeqytetit Tiranë, pasi ke dalë nga aeroporti “Nënë Tereza”. I përmendur vitet e fundit si një destinacion trendi në artikujt dhe guidat turistike, Vendi i Shqiponjave rekomandohet jo vetëm për vijën bregdetare me ujërat e kristalta, por edhe për ecjet e mrekullueshme që mund të bëhen në malet e veriut dhe për gastronominë e tij tradicionale. Produktet natyrore dhe organike të disa rajoneve kontribuojnë për ta bërë atë një nga kuzhinat më të shëndetshme në Europë!”, shkruan për revistën franceze të guidave turistike, Tanguy Revault.

*Turizmi mjekësor zbulimi i fundit i turistëve të huaj*

Vitet e fundit, territori ballkanik, buzë Adriatikut dhe Jonit, është kthyer në një nga destinacionet e preferuara për ushtrimin e turizmit mjekësor. Dritan Gremi, themelues dhe drejtor i Klinikës Gremi, punon që prej më shumë se 10 vjetësh në fushën e turizmit dentar.Më tepër se 15 mijë pacientë nga Italia, Franca, Belgjika, Anglia, por edhe nga vende më të largëta si Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës frekuentojnë klinikën e tij. E vendosur në një nga rrugët më të njohura në qendër të Tiranës, kjo klinikë ofron trajtime të ndryshme: operacione të avancuara dentare, mbjellje të dhëmbëve, montim të kurorave, fasetave apo edhe protezave fikse dentare dhe implanteve të tjera dentare, të gjitha me cilësi të certifikuar CE. Mjekë të kualifikuar kujdesen për klientët të cilët përfitojnë nga teknologjia e avancuar. Falë sistemit të taksave në vend, ata përfitojnë edhe çmime shumë më të ulëta se ato në vendet fqinje të Europës Perëndimore.

Klinika ofron një gamë të gjerë shërbimesh, duke filluar nga pritja e pacientëve në aeroport e deri tek akomodimi i përfshirë në një nga strukturat komode hoteliere që i përkasin sipërmarrësit, dhënien e kujdesit dentar si dhe organizimin e vizitave turistike gjatë fundjavave. Kjo përfshin tendencën e re që tërheq shumë turistë evropianë: turizmi i lidhur me zbulimin e një ish-diktature. Ashtu si trendi i ri i momentit që bazohet në interesin për të kaluarën komuniste të vendit, dikur një nga diktaturat më të egra në rajon. Udhëtarët evropianë vijnë në numër të madh, kureshtarë për të eksploruar këtë trashëgimi.

*Historia e Shqipërisë në kohën e diktaturës, një atraksion për turistët*

Me gjithë pasionin e një njeriu që e do thellësisht vendin e tij, Dritan Gremi na zbulon një nga specialitetet e turizmit aktual në Shqipëri: njohjen e një ish-diktature komuniste. ‘Jeto si në kohën e komunizmit’, një nismë shumë interesante të cilën ai e konsideron si mision. Sipas tij, përballja e të huajve me regjime autoritare nga më të ashprat të Lindjes së kontinentit europian ka diçka thuajse ekzotike. Ndonëse nuk hyn në detaje rreth projektit, ai e bën të qartë se objektivi nuk është vetëm të ofrojë një udhëtim në të kaluarën komuniste, por edhe të ndajë disa nga përvojat e jetuara nga shqiptarët gjatë kësaj periudhe. ‘Është një mënyrë për të treguar se si kemi jetuar për 50 vjet, një detyrë kujtese për të mos harruar të shkuarën, e cila nëse harrohet rrezikon të përsëritet’, thotë ai.‘Për shumë vite shqiptarët kanë jetuar në një sistem që ka pasur një ndikim të thellë në jetën e tyre. Më veçanërisht brezi i prindërve tanë që e kaluan pjesën më të madhe të jetës së tyre nën një sistem të krahasueshëm me atë të Koresë së Veriut të sotme. Është koha që tmerri i së kaluarës të përdoret për një arsye të mirë”, thotë ai.

*Kthim në historinë e Shqipërisë dhe të diktaturës së Hoxhës*

E sunduar me grusht të hekurt nga Enver Hoxha dhe sistemi komunist për më shumë se 45 vjet (1944-1990), Shqipëria ishte gjatë kësaj periudhe vendi më i izoluar në botë.Hoxha u kujdes të spastronte territorin dhe të pushkatonte këdo që kundërshtonte sistemin, përfshirë miqtë e tij më besnikë. Përveç përballjes me varfërinë, shqiptarëve iu desh të vuanin edhe dënime, burgosje dhe persekutime të çdo zëri që ngrihej kundër pushtetit të kohës. Udhëtimi drejt vendeve të komunizmit shqiptar nis me një vizitë në “Shtëpinë e Gjetheve”, një nga më interesantët dhe më të diskutueshmit në Tiranë. Atje shihen mjete survejimi të kohës, tregohet si fshiheshin çimkat në objekte dhe shtëpi apo edhe një pallto në të cilën fshihej një aparat fotografik për t’u përdorur për spiunazh. Një film shfaqet vazhdimisht në muze.BUNK’ART është një kryevepër e vërtetë e artit bashkëkohor, një bunker që daton nga epoka e Luftës së Ftohtë që tani mban një nga muzetë më eksperimentalë në kryeqytetin shqiptar. Në këtë hapësirë ekspozite nëntokësore, historia dhe arti bashkëkohor ndërveprojnë. Projekti BUNK’ART mori formë në vitin 2014 në periferi të Tiranës me hapjen e BUNK’ART 1. Ai vazhdoi në nëntor 2016 me hapjen e BUNK’ART 2, në qendër të kryeqytetit. Një tjetër vend që duhet parë është burgu i Spaçit. Ai strehoi kundërshtarët e regjimit komunist deri në vitin 1991, vit i rënies së diktaturës, dhe funksionoi edhe më gjatë se gulagët e BRSS. Të burgosurit atje u detyruan të bënin në një jetë çnjerëzore, të punonin në minierat e bakrit që ndodheshin pranë strukturës. “Një ferr i vërtetë” siç dëshmojnë të mbijetuarit, të cilët do të ruajnë përgjithmonë në kujtesë mizoritë e kryera gjatë viteve më të errëta të historisë shqiptare.

*Nga Veriu në Jug, një natyrë që ka gjithçka për t’u pëlqyer*

Shqipëria, një territor që ndodhet mes Ballkanit dhe Detit Mesdhe, aspiron të integrohet shumë shpejt në BE dhe ka përfituar prej vitesh nga lëvizja e lirë e njerëzve në zonën Shengen.Vendi është i famshëm sidomos për mikpritjen e të huajve. Riviera shqiptare shtrihet në më tepër se 100 km nga Vlora në Sarandë.

Në të gjejmë male që dominojnë bregdetin shkëmbor, ndërsa plazhet e Gjipesë dhe Palasës, me rërën e bardhë dhe nuancat e blusë, janë ndër më të bukurat në vend. Parku arkeologjik i Butrintit dhe teatri i tij madhështor romak, i mbrojtur nga UNESCO, është një nga destinacionet më të rëndësishme kulturore dhe do të jetë pjesë e udhëtimit.

*Bukuritë e Veriut si në dimër dhe në verë*

Parku Kombëtar i Luginës së Valbonës, në zemër të Alpeve, ofron peizazhe të mahnitëse dhe të paprekura, ujëvara, pyje dhe lugina që lënë pa fjalë çdo amator të ecjes malore.Në Vjosë dhe Osum praktikohet rafting dhe gjatë një ndalese në Përmet, mund të shijohet mish bio, produkte qumështi dhe veçanërisht glikoja e famshm e rrethit që mbetet në majat e artit të kuzhinës.Ata që janë të dhënë pas historisë duhet të vizitojnë edhe Gjirokastrën dhe Beratin, ndërsa në Korçë gjendet ai që vendasit e quajnë “Parisi i vogël”. Në qytetin antik të Apolonisë, rrënojat dëshmojnë të kaluarën e tij të lavdishme. Dhe pamja përtej kodrave është një burim frymëzimi për ata që pëlqejnë fotografinë.

*Një arsye më shumë për të vizituar Tiranën në 2022*

Tirana është një metropol i përshtatshëm për të gjithë udhëtarët! Muzeumet apo teatri, shëtitjet në natyrë, monumentet historike dhe aktivitetet kulturore, ka diçka për të gjithë.Nuk mund të mos përshkohet edhe lagjja e Bllokut (zonë e autorizuar më parë vetëm për drejtuesit), vendi i qytetit që jeton nga klubet e natës dhe performancat e muzikës live. Një lagje herë e thjeshtë, herë mondane.Gjithsesi, pjesa më e gjallë e qytetit dhe që gjithmonë zien. Krahas takimeve me njerëz që e duan jetën dhe e shijojnë çdo moment, 2022 ofron një arsye më shumë për të vizituar kryeqytetin shqiptar.I shpallur Kryeqytet Europian i Rinisë për një vit, gjatë kësaj periudhe do të ofrohet një gamë e gjerë aktivitetesh rreth temave të ndryshme. Dhe sigurisht, tema kryesore është rinia.

*KUR*

Pikërisht në maj dhe shtator moti është më i këndshme në Shqipëri dhe përgjithësisht në mes të sezonit. Atëherë shijohen qetësisht plazhet e Rivierës Shqiptare si dhe shëtitjet në parqe kombëtare dhe qytete të pambushura me turistë.

*KOHËZGJATJA*

Nëse me një udhëtim në qytet në fundjavë arrini të zbuloni kryeqytetin Tiranë, 10 deri në 15 ditë janë të këshillueshme për të shkuar nga një prefekturë në tjetrën dhe për të vizituar fshatra, zona arkeologjike dhe qoshe të natyrës. Një javë nuk është shumë për të përshkuar Rivierën Shqiptare dhe për të ndaluar në disa resorte bregdetare.

*BUXHET*

Shqipëria mbetet një destinacion shumë i përballueshëm. Ju mund të qëndroni në një hotel të rehatshëm për më pak se 100 € buzë detit. Qëndrimi me vendasit ose në një bujtinë për të rinjtë është akoma edhe më lirë. Gjithashtu hahet shumë mirë për 8 € dhe udhëtimi me autobus ose tren nuk rëndon në buxhetin e pushimeve.

*PUBLIKE*

Avantazhi me Shqipërinë është se ka diçka për të gjithë llojet e udhëtarëve. Për të apasionuarit pas ecjes në male, për ata që pëlqejnë historinë e lashtësisë me vende si Apolonia dhe Butrinti, dhe për familjet që duan të shijojnë diellin dhe plazhin në bregdetin e Adriatikut në ditët me diell.


Blic.com 

https://gazetablic.com/revista-e-njo...e-mikpritje-2/

----------


## sirena_adria

FOTOT:* Syri i Kaltër, një ndër vendet mahnitëse të botës*

Toka është pa dyshim madhështore.

Atë e bëjnë të këtillë qytetet simpatike, mrekullitë natyrore dhe peizazhet që të lënë pa frymë.

Për udhëtarët është sfiduese të kërkojnë vendet më të bukura në mbarë botën. Kjo sepse ka mundësi të pafundme.

*Teksa udhëtarët kërkojnë, ka nga ato pamje që meritojnë një vend në listën e atraksioneve natyrore.*

*Një prej tyre është edhe Syri i Kaltër.
*
Një parajsë e fshehur në Muzinë, në rajonin jugor të Shqipërisë.

Pas një shëtitjeje mes zhurmës së paqtë të natyrës, vizitorët i pret uji mahnitës, me thellësi të pacaktuar që, shpesh, është shumë i ftohtë për të notuar.

Ama është jashtëzakonisht freskues.

Por lista është e gjatë. Ka edhe destinacione të tjera që ia vlejnë për t’u vizituar.


............


*“The Travel”*

https://www.gazetatema.net/turizem/f...-botes-i331746

----------


## sirena_adria

Amazing Places to visit in Albania - Travel Video

----------


## sirena_adria

*Revista ‘Vanity Fair’: Zbulojini bukuritë e Shqipërisë!*

* Jo vetëm deti, tashmë i njohur nga e gjithë Evropa, por edhe kryeqyteti, Tirana, ofron një gamë të gjerë dhe të shijshme gastronomike, shkruan filiali italian i revistës ”Vanity Fair”.* 

Toka e Shqiponjave është një thesar bizhuterish kulturore dhe natyrore që duhen zbuluar dhe admiruar. Një udhëtim është mënyra më e mirë për të humbur mes fshatrave të gurtë, qyteteve historike dhe kështjellave, ku koha duket se ka ndalur. Pa harruar të pushohet mes burimeve natyrore dhe pellgjeve të thella me ujë në kufijtë e Evropës.

Pallatet me pamje nga deti, një rrip i gjatë me rërë, dhe restorante njëri pas tjetrit. Janë këto pamjet që ofron Durrësi, duke lënë një përshtypje të mirë tek vizitorët.

Megjithatë, mjafton të shkosh përtej pamjes së detit dhe të futesh në qytet si për shembull në vende arkeologjike.

Ashtu si Amfiteatri Romak, më i madhi në rajon ku mund të ulen deri në 20 000 spektatorë, i ndërtuar nga perandori Hadrian dhe i zbuluar në vitet 1960 nën themelet e një lagjeje banimi.

Forumi Bizantin, me banjat romake dhe kolonat e bukura korintike, kulla veneciane, pjesë e mureve që mbyllnin qendrën historike janë një xhevahir që nuk i shpëton as syrit më të shpërqendruar.

*Berati*

Njëqind kilometra nga Durrësi ndodhet Berati, një grusht shtëpish të bardha me dritare të shumta. Qyteti është shembulli më i mirë i bashkëjetesës fetare shekullore në Tokën e Shqiponjave, një vend ku zëri i muezinit përzihet me zhurmën e kambanave dhe minareve.

Këshillohet një vizitë në rrethinat e Goricës dhe Mangalemit, të ndara nga lumi Osum, me kishat, xhamitë dhe shtëpitë e tyre tradicionale, si dhe në muzeun Solomon, kushtuar historisë së hebrenjve të shpëtuar nga shqiptarët gjatë Luftës së Dytë Botërore.

Këtu ndodhet edhe muzeu Onufri, kushtuar ikonografisë së piktorit shqiptar me të njëjtin emër, dhe Kisha e Trinisë së Shenjtë, e cila ofron një pamje të gjerë të luginës poshtë.

*Kalaja e Girokastrës*

Rreth tre orë rrugë nga Tirana ndodhet *Tepelena*, e famshme për burimet e ujit më të mirë në Shqipëri, dhe që lidhet me vendlindjen e Ali Pashait, guvernator shqiptar në kohën e Perandorisë Osmane i cili priti në oborrin e tij njerëz të famshëm, përfshirë poetin anglez Lord Bajron.

*Gjirokastra* njihet edhe si vendlindja e ish-diktatorit Enver Hoxha (shtëpia e familjes së të cilit është kthyer në një muze interesant etnografik mund të vizitohet), dhe është një xhevahir guri pak kilometra larg Greqisë.

Një shëtitje në qendrën e saj historike labirintike, midis rezidencave të shekullit XIX, pazareve ku mund të blini qilima përpara se të arrini në kala e cila ofron pamje të pakrahasueshme mbi çatitë e qendrës historike dhe malet përreth.

Rreth 36 kilometra nga Gjirokastra ndodhet qyteti i *Përmetit* i cili është i famshëm për glikotë, një komposto e bërë nga fruta dhe sheqer, dhe banjat termale të Bënjës.

*Banjat termale të Bënjës*

Për t’i arritur ato, dilni nga qendra e vogël historike, kaloni Kishën e Shën Mërisë në Leusë, një kryevepër ortodokse e shekullit XVIII, e ndërtuar mbi mbetjet e një ndërtese të shekullit VI, derisa të arrini në destinacionin tuaj.

Banjat natyrore rrjedhin pranë një ure të vjetër të kohës osmane.

Shtrirja e rrugës që lidh Përmetin dhe Korçën është sfiduese, por ofron pamje mahnitëse. Udhëtimi prej katër orësh ndërpritet me një ndalesë për shije në fshatin Gërmenj, në fermën Sotira, një fermë e drejtuar nga familja, ku kryefjala është bio.

*Korça* është qyteti i artit dhe i ushqimit të mirë, një destinacion i preferuar i vendasve për pushimet dimërore, falë reshjeve të dendura të borës dhe një destinacion i gjallë veror kur pret festën e birrës, e cila çdo vit në gusht gjallëron netët e Pazarit të Vjetër i rinovuar para disa vitesh.

Më në lindje, ndodhet *Pogradeci* me Liqenin e Ohrit, Lini, Driloni dhe Tushemishti me koranin e tyre të shijshëm, një peshk i ujërave të ëmbla që jeton vetëm në këtë zonë.


/ KultPlus.com

https://www.kultplus.com/lajme/revis...-e-shqiperise/

----------


## sirena_adria

*Të shohësh Bunën nga kalaja, apo Kalanë nga Buna ?
*
Nga Xhoi Malesia

*Për vite me rradhë, gjatë vizitave të mia në Shkodër isha mësuar të shihja peisazhin gjarpërues të lumit Buna nga lartësia e kalasë madhështore të qytetit. Pak mund ta kisha imagjinuar se një ditë do të ishte e kundërta, të shihja peisazhin e gurtë të kalasë nga rrjedha e embël e lumit.*

E në fakt, ishte një ftesë e papritur nga Mandarina Project, e cila në një aktivitet promovues na shtyu drejt një aventure të re, sporti ujor i quajtur Paddling. Një tur i mirëorganizuar, që niste nga liqeni duke ndjekur formësimin e rrjedhës e më pas të vetë lumit. E veçanta e projektit ishte fakti se krahas edukimit fizik organizatorët servirën edhe edukim natyror. Një shpjegim fantastik i veçantive të florës dhe faunës që shoqëron këtë ekosistem mbresëlënës. Epo, mendje e shëndoshë në trup të shëndoshë thotë populli.

E kisha parë Bunën më së shumti si një lumë të gjallë nga natyra, por pak të lëvruar në aktivitete. E kjo është një fatkeqësi për turizmin në shumë zona të Shqipërisë. Por, me sa duket e kisha gabim, e me vjen mirë që ture të tilla po i japin kryeqëndrës së veriut një qasje krejtësisht ndryshe në sensin pozitiv.

Me të postuar fotot e videot në instagram, mesazhet kanë qënë të panumërta. Shumëkush donte ta provonte si eksperiencë. Sme mbetet gjë tjetër veçse ta rekomandoj me 5 yje, sikurse vlerësohet në termat e turizmit.


Lexo.al

https://www.lexo.al/2022/06/te-shohe...lane-nga-buna/

----------


## sirena_adria

*Euronews Bulgaria, promovim Kanionit piktoresk të Osumit në vendin e shqiponjave*

*Kanionet e Osumit përveç se janë kthyer në një destinacion turistik për vizitorët vendas e të huaj, po promovohen edhe nga medie të ndryshme të botës.*

Televizioni Euronews Bulgaria ka përgatitur një video mbi bukuritë që të ofrojnë Kanionet e Osumit, duke ftuar qytetarët bullgarë ti vizitojnë ato.

Ministrja e turizmit dhe Mjedisit, Mirela Kumbaro publikoi sot pamje nga kjo video e përgatitur nga gazetarët e  Euronews Bulgaria.·

Mirëmëngjes  me promovimin që Euronews Bulgaria i bën kanionit piktoresk të Osumit në vendin e shqiponjave duke ftuar publikun bullgar për ta vizituar Shqipërinë këtë sezon, shprehet Kumbaro.

Të cilësuara edhe si Koloradoja e Shqipërisë, pamjet që të ofrojnë kanionet e Osumit janë mahnitëse, gjithë lartësi, kontraste për sa i përket dritës, bimësi e larmishme, një atraksion i vërtetë për turistët vendas dhe të huaj.

Në një distance prej 13 kilometrash dhe rrethuar me shkëmbinj prej 100 metrash, praktikuesit e rafting kalojnë shumë ujëvara si dhe një sërë operash arti natyral të krijuara nga erozioni, të pagëzuara me emra si syri, porta e djallit, krokodili apo katedralja.


 / atsh / KultPlus.com

https://www.kultplus.com/lajme/euron...e-shqiponjave/

----------

